# Wanting to move to the UK from the USA



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi! My name is Kelley and I live in Mississippi, USA. I am a graphic designer working for a college. I LOVE England and I want to move there to experience the culture in a more intimate way other than a tourist. I have been researching online about obtaining a work visa and I just have a few (maybe more) questions that hopefully someone will know the answers to. On the Visa application checklist it says that I need an address in the UK and an Itinerary. Since I am looking for a job while I am still in the USA, I do not have either of the above. Is it possible to look for a job in the UK while in the USA waiting for a visa? (I know that when applying for a job within the European Union, you must ensure that you are already authorised to work there.) Or, would it be better to get the visa and then move to the UK and start looking for a job?

I need help! I'm not sure what my first steps should be!!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm copying your post to the UK forum where you are more likely to get a response.


----------



## v19inc (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Matthkd, what response did u get from ur question? I have the same exact desires and questions as you...


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

no one has responded. so, i'm still at a lost. maybe we can work together. my name is kelley. what's yours?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kelley, 

I don't know anything about the visa process from USA to UK since we left the UK for Australia! 

Do have any migration agents that can help you? In the UK there are migration agents that can help with visas. Do you have a similar thing in the USA? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

i have no idea. they do have some places in the us that can help. but, the only problem is is that they are in different states. nothing where i live. I did find one that is located in the UK that can help. I just wasn't sure if I should do that or shop around locally.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When I came over to Europe from the US, I looked for a job first and then had my employer to do the visa stuff for me. But that was a while ago, and I suspect the rules have changed since then.

What I usually suggest is that you make a couple of vacation trips over first in order to scout out the job market for your profession. You can follow the market to an extent by referring to one of the Sunday London papers (often available a few days late in a bookstore or library) and scanning the employment ads. But to contact potential employers, you need to be available on site to take an interview should one develop - which usually means you have to be ready to book a trip at short notice. And the best way to interest an employer in your services is to have something "unique" to offer that make it worthwhile for an employer to want to go through the hassle of hiring a foreigner - experience, languages, etc.


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks. I have found some job sites for my line of work (design). do you know the url for the top newspaper there?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

matthkd said:


> Thanks. I have found some job sites for my line of work (design). do you know the url for the top newspaper there?


Where ..... the UK in general? There are so many

Daily Express: The World's Greatest Newspaper :: Homepage
News and Views from The Times and Sunday Times | Times Online
Guardian Unlimited home | guardian.co.uk
Daily Mail, Mail on Sunday, news, sport, showbiz, health, femail, comment | the Daily Mail
The Sun Online | The Best for News, Sport and Showbiz | The Sun


----------



## richy123 (Jan 22, 2008)

*email*

Hey matthkd,

I have just sent you an email to the address listed on your website. So check that and let me know what you think.

Cheers


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

I was thinking about London (I know that it is the most expensive city). Thanks for the links. I will check them out.


----------



## jwissinger (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi matthkd, 

I just moved from New Jersey to London last August. My wife is a British Citizen and so I was applying for a Spouse Visa. I'm sure the logistics are somewhat different, but it sounds similar. Are you applying for a work visa or permit?

As far as the address, there are probably some explanations for this. In our case did not have our own place, however we were staying with my mother-in-law. We were required to submit a copy of her letting (rental) agreement and a letter signed by her stating that we could reside with her until we found our own place. It may be possible to connect with someone before moving there....for example a roommate or such. Additionally, if you are able to find work in advance that will make your case much stronger. Also, they will require your bank account details. 

I travelled to London many times over the last 9 years. Living here is extremely exciting, but also very expensive, so you will want to be careful and wise about it so you don't corner yourself. I've recorded some of my experiences to date at my TravelnWork Blog and will post more in time to come. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts. I am hoping to find employment before i get over there. so, will see. I'll check out your blog though. it could be very helpful.

thanks again


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

im not sure on the visa process here in UK, best thing to do is to go onto the Homeoffice website, and look at their answers or email them, if you need any help with finding a property in london and want to know cost of living, and rent/buy costs please do ask me, as im in property here.

Thanks.


----------



## hells_bells110 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Moving to UK*

I would recommend deciding where in the UK you wish to live and work and then contact companies in that area to see if you can get work.

Bearing in mind that London and the Sounth will be more expensive than the midlands and the north.

Birmingham is a vibrant city, which has all the atmosphere and excitement of London, but it is a lot cheaper to live.


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks. Can anyone tell me the safest places to live over there? I have only been to London. I know that that is the most expensive to live. I would also like an area that is pretty young (professional 20's - 30's). 

Thanks for all of the wonderful advise!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

matthkd said:


> Thanks. Can anyone tell me the safest places to live over there? I have only been to London. I know that that is the most expensive to live. I would also like an area that is pretty young (professional 20's - 30's).
> 
> Thanks for all of the wonderful advise!



Birmingham, the UK's second city, is where I spent most of my life. Much of the centre is modern, and it has a vibrant night life with lots to do and a huge shopping centre. Restaurants of every nationality you can think of, the NEC and convention centre for concerts, sealife centre and the area around the canals where there are many clubs, pubs and bars.

You can live in the leafy suburbs and still be in the city within 15 - 20 minutes. In fact when my wife was working in the City we lived in a small village in Warwickshire between Stratford on Avon, Banbury & Leamington Spa, where crime was zero and she commuted which took half an hour on the train. A four bed detached house cost us £212,000 when we moved there. In the city centre you can get 1, maybe 2 bed apartments for £150k.


----------



## Sati (Apr 23, 2008)

What about Leeds or Manchester? Are they cool, fun, hip, nice places to live?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sati said:


> What about Leeds or Manchester? Are they cool, fun, hip, nice places to live?


Manchester is supposed to be cool. Lot of bands come out of there. Its been fairly modernised over the years and of course the worlds greatest football team plays from there 

Good rail links to Birmingham / London

Dont know much about Leeds I'm afraid


----------



## jennysmityh748 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Leeds!*

Leeds has almost everything that London has except the higher prices,i lived in Huddersfield for 13yrs which is a short bus ride from Leeds and done mosre or less all my shopping/clubbing there i LOVED Leeds!


----------



## Sati (Apr 23, 2008)

jennysmityh748 said:


> Leeds has almost everything that London has except the higher prices,i lived in Huddersfield for 13yrs which is a short bus ride from Leeds and done mosre or less all my shopping/clubbing there i LOVED Leeds!


Thank you! Great to know


----------



## theredlads (Jul 18, 2008)

Dear Sati. 

I'm glad that you want to know more about England. It's a wonderful country with many things to offer the world, besides its weather and food. Well, food isn't always as bad as some mays say.

I'm actually a British ex-pat, now living in Malibu, CA. I moved here because it pays more to practise medicine here than in Europe. And yes, I love the weather here. 

The first thing you have to do is to get your degrees sorted out. If you got a degree from a 4-year-college, great, it's already done. But if you attended a community college, well, it's fine. You just have to explain that it's a two-year -college, not a 4-year-one. 

Then, if you got any certificate or license (do you need any as a graphic designer?), then do make a list of them for more explanation. If there is a license you need as a graphic designer, then do obtain it a.s.a.p. I'm sorry, I could have helped you a little bit if you wanted to pracitise medicine in the UK but I don't know much about graphic designing. But my advice is that get all your degrees and certificates sorted out and be ready to present yourself to your potential employers. 

Getting a job abroad is hard. I know that many companies hire graphic designers from India and Russia to keep their cost down. Unfortunately, as an American, you don't have such merit. The question is whether they will hire you. It requires more effort for a foreign worker to be hired in the UK, if he/she is without work permit. It's not that the UK is a racist country but employers get more paperwork with foreign workers, and that's why. I know how it was awful lot hard for me to get even a part-time job in college, when I didn't have my green card. It's reality. So you should at least be very good at what you are doing so that the employers will have a definite reason to pick you above all other British applicants. 

Getting a work permit over there is not as hard as getting one in America. But first of all, you need to have an arrangement with your employer first. I don't think you can file your own Work Permit request to Home Office because only employers can do it. I'm not so sure on this, so make sure that you go to the Home Office website to check out the rules. 

Home office folks are not too harsh on US passports. USA is a rich country, and they don't see tons of Americans trying to work in the UK illegally. In order to get your 60? 90? days worth Entry visa, you just have to put down your hotel address and a return flight ticket to America. Those are all you need. And if you happen to have an invitation letter from your interviewer, you can also use it to get in. As an American, you have a very little chance to be denied an entry. But the question is whether you will find a good employer in the UK who can file your Work Permit. 

As a foreign worker, you are most likely to settle in London (which I think is the best city above all other. Leeds? Honestly, who cares about Leeds, if you got London?  Average income for London tends to be around $46,000~$50,000. This figure is slightly higher than what an average American earns, which is $44,000. As a graphic designer, you may earn more than average. Sterling Pound is very expensive at the moment, so it may hurt you a bit for a while. But once you start earning wages in Sterling, you can squander your money away whenever you go back to Missouri. lol. 

This is all I can say, to be honest. So, know which qualifications and degrees you have and brush up the skill to impress foreign employers. Then you will find the right company, who can finally file your Work Permit. Do check out the rules at the Home Office website for more info. I may be wrong, but this website will get it right. 

And do think about moving away once more. Because the weather may upset you. Make SURE that you really love British culture because it may be very difficult to come back to Missouri after all these efforts. Anyway, I wish you all the best.


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

that was very helpful. great advice. 

thanks!!!


----------



## Suki (Jan 23, 2008)

If you have completed a 4 year degree program and are a professional earning a good salary you may qualify to apply for the Tier 1 highly skilled worker visa. This is a 3 year visa which allows you to enter the UK without having work lined up first. It is one of the best visas to have as you are not tied to a specific company as with a work permit. After 3 years you may apply to extend the visa as long as you can show that you are economically active and earning a certain amount per year. 

You are awarded points based on your qualifications, previous earnings, United Kingdom experience, age and English language skills. Go to the website of the website of the UK Border and Immigration Agency to check whether you qualify. 
UK Border Agency | Highly skilled workers


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

theredlads said:


> Dear Sati.
> 
> I'm glad that you want to know more about England. It's a wonderful country with many things to offer the world, besides its weather and food. Well, food isn't always as bad as some mays say.
> 
> ...



Wow! you guys are great!

First - I want to thank you, theredlads, for your extensive reply. I didn't have alot of time to express my thanks to you the other night. What you said motivated me again to keep at it. I really do love London, it just feels like home. everything seems very inviting. as far as the food, well, i haven't had a bad thing there yet, except for at this italian place, but, i can't blame england for that one. lol. the weather doesn't seem to bother me at all. in fact, i really dislike the weather where i live (mississippi). i do believe it was 99 degrees today and muggy. so, if the weather is like this there during the summer (i've only been there in the winter) i'm used to it. if not, it will be a blessing, even if it is rain. 

as far as the degree, i have a bachelor of fine arts from a 4 year university in mississippi. would i need to bring proof of my degree to interviews? I have also attended a class in london for a program called flash. I have certificates from that one. and i have a good bit of years of experience under my belt.

money is a concern though. the economy here sucks at the moment but, i make about average for designers in mississippi (it differs from state to state). but, if i want something bad enough, i can make do with little. luckily i am a girl who doesn't really like to shop - unless it is a mac product.

i started to apply for a visa once but stopped when it asked about the address. i am glad that you told me that you could put your hotel address. i didn't know about that. i have also looked into the hmv. it's also good to know that it is a little easier to get into the uk versus the usa, although there are loopholes for this country. i do have a friend from india who came over here as a child and her parent's have never worked here (nor do they speak english) and they receive aid from the government. haven't figured out how they did it though.

i am hoping to get my revised web site up by september so that i can really get started looking. when you were looking into coming to the states, did you get a job before you came over or did you come here and then get the job? i have also thought about getting into a company here that had offices overseas so a possible transfer could happen. or, perhaps get into school in london to obtain my masters, which i have though about doing for a while.

don't worry, i will continue to think about the move and if it is something that i really want, which i believe it is. and, no worries about the rainy weather, i can handle it. also, no worries about coming back to mississippi, i really do not like it here, even though my family lives here. there is absolutely nothing to do, the weather sucks, and there isn't much room to grow if you are an artist. thanks again for you advice/help. I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Suki! I have actually successfully gone through that and luckily i qualify for it!


----------



## klkiena (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmm.. I wish I could be of more help.. I'm originally from the U.S. and found a job here in the UK that applied for a work permit on my behalf...


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

klkiena said:


> Hmm.. I wish I could be of more help.. I'm originally from the U.S. and found a job here in the UK that applied for a work permit on my behalf...


did you get the job while you were in the us or after you moved to the uk?


----------



## Suki (Jan 23, 2008)

matthkd said:


> Thanks Suki! I have actually successfully gone through that and luckily i qualify for it!


Have a look at these websites for jobs in the UK 

Search for jobs in the USA. Online job search - UK site 
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.co.uk

You can set jobserve up so that it sends you an e-mail every week with a list of available jobs that meet your criteria - then you just keep on sending your CV out. Your CV needs to be adjusted to UK standards though.

We found that most UK employers and recruitment agents want to know whether you have a work visa such as the Tier 1/HSMP. If you dont have it they usually dont want to hear from you. So the next step is to actually apply for the visa and wait for the approval. Once you have that you can start looking for work via one of the above sites.

Most recruitment agencies have told us that, yes they are interested, but to contact them again around 6 weeks before arrival in the UK. However, we have also sent some CV's directly to prospective employers and two have come back arranging telephone interviews. So now my husband is off to the UK for face to face interviews.

If you dont get approval for the Tier 1/HSMP visa, then you should go over to the UK on a "holiday" and search for prospective employers who are prepared to apply for your work permit. This is a tough one though as employers have to prove that they they have advertised the position within the EU for 3 months before they can get a work permit for a non EU citizen. They must show that they cannot find a suitable candidate within the EU. An employer must really want your skills in order to go this route. Theredlads advice to brush up on your skills to impress UK employers is therefore a must if you want to live and work in the UK. Wishing you the best of Luck!


----------



## morten bonde (Jul 30, 2008)

*working and more in the UK*

Hi Kelly,

You asked if is possible to look for a job in the UK while in the USA waiting for a visa? Or, would it be better to get the visa and then move to the UK and start looking for a job?

The answer is, that many UK companies hire people from the US or other countries and helps them get the work visa they need. Another option is to get here and find a visa sponsor. 

Regardless of how you start your time in the UK, you can after one year apply for a 'highly skilled migrant visa' that will allow you to work not only for the company that sponsors you, but for any company you like.

For more information on working and living in the uk search for 'Culture Class UK' on the web

Cheers,
Morten


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

Suki said:


> Have a look at these websites for jobs in the UK
> 
> Search for jobs in the USA. Online job search - UK site
> Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.co.uk
> ...


Thanks! I will defiantly look into those sites. when you applied for the visa what did you put down as your address? do you have a place to stay already, like a friend, family member? That's where I ended the process since i didn't have an address and didn't know that you could put down your hotel's address.

Thanks again. Hope your husbands interview goes over well!!!


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

morten bonde said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> You asked if is possible to look for a job in the UK while in the USA waiting for a visa? Or, would it be better to get the visa and then move to the UK and start looking for a job?
> 
> ...


cool. thanks. haven't heard of the culture class uk, will defiantly check it out.


----------



## Suki (Jan 23, 2008)

matthkd said:


> Thanks! I will defiantly look into those sites. when you applied for the visa what did you put down as your address? do you have a place to stay already, like a friend, family member? That's where I ended the process since i didn't have an address and didn't know that you could put down your hotel's address.
> 
> Thanks again. Hope your husbands interview goes over well!!!


Thanks I hope so too! 
For the normal holiday visa application you can just put down your hotel details. However the application form for the Tier 1/Highly Skilled Worker visa only asks for your address details in your country of residence. You do however have to supply a letter from family or friends in the UK that they will be hosting you and they must include a copy of either their tenancy agreement or the title deeds if they own the property. If you do not have accommodation with friends/family you must supply a copy of your hotel confirmation and the booking must be for a few weeks. 

We are lucky because we have friends in the London area, where my husband will be staying initially.


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

Suki said:


> Thanks I hope so too!
> For the normal holiday visa application you can just put down your hotel details. However the application form for the Tier 1/Highly Skilled Worker visa only asks for your address details in your country of residence. You do however have to supply a letter from family or friends in the UK that they will be hosting you and they must include a copy of either their tenancy agreement or the title deeds if they own the property. If you do not have accommodation with friends/family you must supply a copy of your hotel confirmation and the booking must be for a few weeks.
> 
> We are lucky because we have friends in the London area, where my husband will be staying initially.


that is lucky. unfortunately, i know no one there. but, the information that you have given me is great and will defiantly help out. (and, any more that you can give me)

thanks again!!!


----------



## benjamin1254 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have wondered the same and I am new to the forums so in advance... hi! anyway i am lucky that i have a pal out there in the UK where i can move to. But I at this present time do not know where i could apply for a work visa. My ultimate goal is to move out to the uk and stay there to live and learn. By this thread alone i was able to learn a bit about the process of doing so. Any more information to help would be awesome. thanks in advance!


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

benjamin1254 said:


> I have wondered the same and I am new to the forums so in advance... hi! anyway i am lucky that i have a pal out there in the UK where i can move to. But I at this present time do not know where i could apply for a work visa. My ultimate goal is to move out to the uk and stay there to live and learn. By this thread alone i was able to learn a bit about the process of doing so. Any more information to help would be awesome. thanks in advance!


try this site: UK Border Agency | Home Page or this one: https://www.migrationexpert.com/uk/visa/visa_uk.asp

i found those pretty helpful. unlike you, i don't have anyone there that i could stay with which helps with the visa application (since you have to give an address) however, i found that you can use a hotel address for that. this site is pretty helpful too - you just have to look over some of the negative things some people say about england. good luck!


----------



## benjamin1254 (Sep 6, 2008)

> i found those pretty helpful. unlike you, i don't have anyone there that i could stay with which helps with the visa application (since you have to give an address) however, i found that you can use a hotel address for that. this site is pretty helpful too - you just have to look over some of the negative things some people say about england. good luck!


ive been told time and time again what kind of a place it is but my friends over there tell me i should move over there. I agree with him cuz state side i don't seem to enjoy it as much. Its been a dream of mine and I thank you. 
also my friend has told me all the negative stuff so it isen't like i haven't heard it all befor.


----------

